# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box 1.3 Samsung Marvell & Qualcomm 400+ Model Added More then expectation...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Falcon Box 1.3 Samsung Marvell &  Qualcomm 400+ Model Added More then expectation*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  Version 1.3 (8th February 2016)  Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability.   *  *[Update Release News] * *Samsung Module Added Marvell Platform [X] Direct Unlock* *[X] Read / Write Cert* *[X] Reset FRP / Reactivation EE* *[X] Read/Write Pit & Erase* *[X] Enable Languages* *[X] IMEI Repair* *[X] Repair - IMEI 1 / IMEI 2 / Serial / Wifi / Bluetooth   Some Listed Models [+] SM-G388F* *[+] SM-G361F* *[+] SM-G531F* *[+] SM-G531M* *[+] SM-G531Y* *[+] SM-J100F* *[+] SM-J100G* *[+] SM-J100M* *[+] SM-J100Y* *[+] SM-J110F* *[+] SM-J110G* *[+] SM-J110M* *[+] SM-T239    Samsung Module Added Generic Qualcomm* *[X] IMEI Repair * *[X] Repair - IMEI 1 / IMEI 2 / Serial /  Wifi / Bluetooth * *[X] New Security & old Security   * *[X] Root or Non Root Method UART Method (Beta) - Need MSL Reset* *[X] MSL Reset for New Security & Old Security * *[X] 400+ Models Supported List is too big* * * *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br [SV]Miracle Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Some links if you face problem*  **  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung Module Added Generic Qualcomm (Some Model List)*  *
Some Listed Models * *[+] GT-B5330* *[+] GT-I317* *[+] GT-I317M* *[+] GT-I337* *[+] GT-I337M* *[+] GT-I437* *[+] GT-I535* *[+] GT-I537* *[+] GT-I545* *[+] GT-I547C* *[+] GT-I577* *[+] GT-I667* *[+] GT-I717* *[+] GT-I717D* *[+] GT-I717M* *[+] GT-I717R* *[+] GT-I727* *[+] GT-I727R* *[+] GT-I747* *[+] GT-I747M* *[+] GT-I747U* *[+] GT-I757* *[+] GT-I757M* *[+] GT-I8730* *[+] GT-I9190* *[+] GT-I9192* *[+] GT-I9195* *[+] GT-I9200* *[+] GT-I9205* *[+] GT-I9210* *[+] GT-I9305* *[+] GT-I9305B* *[+] GT-I9305N* *[+] GT-I9305T* *[+] GT-I467* *[+] GT-I957D* *[+] GT-I957R* *[+] GT-I957M* *[+] GT-N7005* *[+] GT-P7320* *[+] GT-SC01E* *[+] GT-SC02* *[+] GT-SC02E* *[+] GT-SC03D* *[+] GT-SC05D* *[+] SMS-975L* *[+] GT-T769* *[+] GT-T779* *[+] GT-T879* *[+] GT-T989* *[+] GT-T989D* *[+] GT-M919* *[+] GT-I9505* *[+] GT-I9506* *[+] GT-I9508* *[+] GT-I957* *[+] GT-N7105* *[+] GT-N7105T* *[+] GT-N8020* *[+] GT-SC04E* *[+] GT-SC06D* *[+] GT-T699* *[+] GT-T757* *[+] GT-T889* *[+] GT-T889V* *[+] GT-T999* *[+] GT-T999L* *[+] GT-T999V* *[+] SM-G900F* *[+] SM-A300H* *[+] SM-A300FU* *[+] SM-A300F* *[+] SM-A300G* *[+] SM-A300M* *[+] SM-A300Y* *[+] SM-A500F* *[+] SM-A500FU* *[+] SM-A500G* *[+] SM-A500H* *[+] SM-A500M* *[+] SM-A500XZ* *[+] SM-A7000* *[+] SM-A700F* *[+] SM-A700H* *[+] SM-A700FD* *[+] SM-N900K* *[+] SM-N900L* *[+] SM-N900S* *[+] SM-N900V* *[+] SM-N9005* *[+] SM-N900P* *[+] SM-N900A* *[+] SM-N900T* *[+] SM-N900W* *[+] SM-N910A* *[+] SM-N910F* *[+] SM-N910P* *[+] SM-N910T* *[+] SM-N910V* *[+] SM-N910U* *[+] SM-N910W* *[+] SM-N910G* *[+] SM-N915T* *[+] SM-G901F* *[+] SM-G900A* *[+] SM-G900I* *[+] SM-G900K* *[+] SM-G900L* *[+] SM-G900M* *[+] SM-G900S* *[+] SM-G900T* *[+] SM-G900T1* *[+] SM-G900W8* *[+] SM-G900FD* *[+] SM-G900FG* *[+] SM-G900MD* *[+] SM-G9008W* *[+] SM-G9006V* *[+] SM-G9006W* *[+] SM-G9008V* *[+] SM-G9009D* *[+] SM-G9009W* *[+] SM-G357M* *[+] SM-G357F* *[+] SM-G357FZ* *[+] SM-G360G* *[+] SM-G360M* *[+] SM-G360GY* *[+] SM-G360FY* *[+] SM-G360AZ* *[+] SM-G3606* *[+] SM-G3608* *[+] SM-G3609* *[+] SM-G360P* *[+] SM-G360BT* *[+] SM-G386W* *[+] SM-G386T* *[+] SM-G530H* *[+] SM-G530BT* *[+] SM-G530F* *[+] SM-G530M* *[+] SM-G530Y* *[+] SM-G530FZ* *[+] SM-G5308W* *[+] SM-G5309W* *[+] SM-G710* *[+] SM-G710K* *[+] SM-G710L* *[+] SM-G710S* *[+] SM-G7102* *[+] SM-G7102T* *[+] SM-G7105* *[+] SM-G7105L* *[+] SM-G7200* *[+] SM-G720AX* *[+] SM-G720NO* *[+] SM-G7202* *[+] SM-G750A* *[+] SM-G750H* *[+] SM-G7508Q* *[+] SM-G7509* *[+] SM-G870A* *[+] SM-G870F* *[+] SM-G870D* *[+] SM-G870W* *[+] SM-T321* *[+] SM-T321A* *[+] SM-T330* **

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung Module Added Generic Qualcomm (Some Model List) II*  * *  *[+] SM-T331 [+] SM-T331C [+] SM-T332 [+] SM-T217A [+] SM-T217T [+] SM-T217S [+] SM-G730A [+] SM-G730W8 [+] GT-I9295 [+] GT-I9300I [+] GT-I9301I [+] GT-I9308I [+] GT-I9515 [+] SHV-E250K* *[+] SHV-E250L* *[+] SHV-E250S* *[+] SHV-E300L* *[+] SHV-E330K* *[+] SHV-E330L* *[+] SHV-E330S* *[+] SHV-E370K* *[+] SHV-E400S* *[+] SHV-E470S* *[+] SM-A3000* *[+] SM-A300F* *[+] SM-A300FU* *[+] SM-A300G* *[+] SM-A300H* *[+] SM-A300M* *[+] SM-A300XU* *[+] S**M-A300XZ* *[+] SM-A300Y* *[+] SM-A300YZ* *[+] SM-A5000* *[+] SM-A5009* *[+] SM-A500F* *[+] SM-A500FU* *[+] SM-A500G* *[+] SM-A500H* *[+] SM-A500K* *[+] SM-A500L* *[+] SM-A500M* *[+] SM-A500S* *[+] SM-A500W* *[+] SM-A500XZ* *[+] SM-A500Y* *[+] SM-A500YZ* *[+] SM-A7000* *[+] SM-A700FD* *[+] SM-A700FZ* *[+] SM-A700H* *[+] SM-A700K* *[+] SM-A700YD* *[+] SM-A8000* *[+] SM-C105* *[+] SM-E500F* *[+] SM-E500H* *[+] SM-E500M* *[+] SM-E7000* *[+] SM-E700F* *[+] SM-E700H* *[+] SM-E700M* *[+] SM-G3139D* *[+] SM-G3502C* *[+] SM-G3502I* *[+] SM-G3502L* *[+] SM-G3502T* *[+] SM-G3508J* *[+] SM-G350L* *[+] SM-G350M* *[+] SM-G357FZ* *[+] SM-G3586V* *[+] SM-G3588V* *[+] SM-G3608* *[+] SM-G360AZ* *[+] SM-G360BT* *[+] SM-G360F* *[+] SM-G360FY* *[+] SM-G360G* *[+] SM-G360GY* *[+] SM-G360M* *[+] SM-G360T* *[+] SM-G360T1* *[+] SM-G3815* *[+] SM-G386T* *[+] SM-G386T1* *[+] SM-G386W* *[+] SM-G5108Q* *[+] SM-G5306W* *[+] SM-G5308W* *[+] SM-G530A* *[+] SM-G530AZ* *[+] SM-G530BT* *[+] SM-G530F* *[+] SM-G530FZ* *[+] SM-G530H* *[+] SM-G530M* *[+] SM-G530MU* *[+] SM-G530T* *[+] SM-G530T1* *[+] SM-G530W* *[+] SM-G530Y* *[+] SM-G600FY* *[+] SM-G710* *[+] SM-G7102* *[+] SM-G7102T* *[+] SM-G7105* *[+] SM-G7105H* *[+] SM-G7105L* *[+] SM-G7106* *[+] SM-G7108* *[+] SM-G7108V* *[+] SM-G710K* *[+] SM-G710L* *[+] SM-G710S* *[+] SM-G7200* *[+] SM-G7202* *[+] SM-G720AX* *[+] SM-G720N0* *[+] SM-G730A* *[+] SM-G730W8* *[+] SM-G7508Q* *[+] SM-G800A* *[+] SM-G800H* *[+] SM-G800HQ* *[+] SM-G8508S* *[+] SM-G850A* *[+] SM-G850W* *[+] SM-G870A* *[+] SM-G870F* *[+] SM-G870W* *[+] SM-G900* *[+] SM-G9006V* *[+] SM-G9006W* *[+] SM-G9008V* *[+] SM-G9008W* *[+] SM-G900A* *[+] SM-G900AZ* *[+] SM-G900F* *[+] SM-G900FD* *[+] SM-G900FQ* *[+] SM-G900I* *[+] SM-G900K* *[+] SM-G900L* *[+] SM-G900M* *[+] SM-G900MD* *[+] SM-G900T* *[+] SM-G900T1* *[+] SM-G900T3* *[+] SM-G900W8* *[+] SM-G901F* *[+] SM-G906K* *[+] SM-G906L* *[+] SM-G906S* *[+] SM-G910S* *[+] SM-G9200* *[+] SM-G9208* *[+] SM-G9209* *[+] SM-G9250* *[+] SM-G9280* *[+] SM-J500F* *[+] SM-J500FN* *[+] SM-J500G* *[+] SM-J500H* *[+] SM-J500M* *[+] SM-J7008* *[+] SM-N7502* *[+] SM-N7506V* *[+] SM-N7508V* *[+] SM-N750K* *[+] SM-N750L* *[+] SM-N750S* *[+] SM-N9002* *[+] SM-N9005* *[+] SM-N9006*

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung Module Added Marvell Platform (Some Model List)*    *Some Listed Models [+] SM-G388F* *[+] SM-G361F* *[+] SM-G531F* *[+] SM-G531M* *[+] SM-G531Y* *[+] SM-J100F* *[+] SM-J100G* *[+] SM-J100M* *[+] SM-J100Y* *[+] SM-J110F* *[+] SM-J110G* *[+] SM-J110M* *[+] SM-T239   *

----------

